# Sychronized feeds from main TiVo and Mini



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

We sometimes watch a program while moving around the house where we have different screens which are attached to a mini. It would be nice to be able to have the streams on these different screens synchronized. This is close to possible for live feeds (although they are still not fully "synced") it would be nice to be able to do this for recordings as well.


----------

